# how to remove NULL values from cells



## bdaniel2 (Jun 11, 2018)

hey all, 
i have a problem and maybe someone can help me. I made a query in the power bi and I received this table:








now you can see if I will go a little bit right :







there's a lot of null and I don't know how to take the cells with the data (not with the null) and to put them at the end of the "table" at column number 7.

someone have a solution?


----------

